
Local Routing in a new Indefinitely Scalable Architecture [pdf] - mr_tyzic
https://www.cs.unm.edu/~ackley/papers/paper_tsmall1_11_24.pdf
======
sgentle
I'll always upvote Dave Ackley. His vision for computing is so audacious it
seems unbelievable. Global consistency? Don't need it! Determinism? An
illusory safety blanket for wimps and suckers! Sure, everyone talks a big game
about eventual consistency, but who's signing up to use an eventually
consistent CPU? Dave freakin' Ackley, that's who.

And the whole thing would sound like blue-sky bullshit except he's out there
actually building it. I think the best place to start is this demo of a
network switch made out of cells:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4flQ8XdvJM&t=11m23s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I4flQ8XdvJM&t=11m23s)
(and then watch the rest of the video if you liked that)

His more recent videos are weekly updates on a "T2 Tile" prototype made out of
3d printed parts, custom PCBs, and like a hundred BeagleBones:
[https://www.youtube.com/c/TheT2TileProject](https://www.youtube.com/c/TheT2TileProject)

Also, all his code is on GitHub:
[https://github.com/DaveAckley/](https://github.com/DaveAckley/)

~~~
sitkack
You might be interested in The Agoric Papers [1]

[1]
[https://e-drexler.com/d/09/00/AgoricsPapers/agoricpapers.htm...](https://e-drexler.com/d/09/00/AgoricsPapers/agoricpapers.html)

